# Any credit card will work with a kindle?



## rsd829 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, 
I am planning to order a kindle to India & then bring it to Dubai, since India is a listed country on amazon where the kindle is operational.

I will register the kindle in India with my Indian address, but is it required to use an Indian credit card or a Dubai credit card will be work & be accepted.

I don't mind using the Indian credit card but the fees for transaction in US$ is very high.

Thanks!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

To order the kindle shouldn't matter but I think to register your card for purchasing books you will need to have an indian one.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

No.. I did the same with a Kindle from the UK and Amazon appears to be quite happy for me to use my UAE credit card. The secret I think is to create an account which has a UK address (don't remember where you put that in but it isn't the same as the credit card address) and then everything works - at least for books that they allow into the UK, some other stuff I have to go to the US site.

I therefore maintain a separate account - quite legitimately I believe as I do actually have an address back in the UK, even though I don't live there currently - with the UK address.

Don't get me started on the restrictive trade practices of monolithic corporations in this supposedly global village.


----------



## nicholajane (Aug 25, 2011)

as long as you have amazon account they will take your money where ever you are on ordering


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ask Amazon directly. They are the only ones who can give you the definitive answer, surely?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have Kindle on my Mac. I use my UAE credit card - I used to live in the UK so had a UK card and address and Amazon's system defaulted to my last UK address. I can only purchase items from the UK store but beyond that, I've never had any issues.


----------

